# A Question Concerning Flaxseed



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I ran across a website the other night that stated all the wonderful things that feeding flaxseed to their goat herd has done for the health and overall appearance of their goats. I've never heard of feeding flaxseed, but according to a paper done by K-State, it worked wonders on cattle. I did call around and found it at $27 a 50# bag. OUCH!  
So....my question is, do any of you feed flaxseed to your goats and if so, how much do you feed them? Is there anything cheaper with the same benefits?
Thanks


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't feed my goats Flax Seed but maybe I should try it. I take it every day myself. I have goats that are going bald and I can not get any help as to why so maybe the flax seed would help if it helps the coats. I feed Sea Kelp free choice. I pay $49.95 + tax for a 50# bag, so the flax seed price really isn't bad. For me I chop up 3 T a day.
Good Luck.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

A 50# bag would last you a long, long time! I've used it to feed my horses and they get a handful at each feeding. I should think a goat would get about the same as a human, a couple of tablespoonfuls per feeding? If it's flaxseed meal, it will go off in warm weather - I used to keep ours on the backporch in the winter, and in the freezer in summer.

I also used it in my bread - much cheaper than buying it at the bulk food store.


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey, has anyone heard that flaxseed isn't nutritionally available unless ground up (not fed in the form of seeds)? I've also heard that once ground, it loses value quickly. That has caused me to hesitate to purchase it - it is pricey here too. Unless someone has a great, easy, cheap way of grinding a bit at a time? And I can't find any feed stores that carry kelp. 

Haven't seen a picture of your goats and their hair issues - but I did have a friend who had a problem with bald patches and turns out only ONE of the does was doing it. Biting, chewing the hair off of the others. Her daughter (the doe's daughter) did it too - so we figured it was something nutritional. I'm not sure what she figured out - we are copper/selenium deficient here.
niki


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, according to this website where these people are raising goats on flaxseed, they feed it whole and said that after examining 1000's of goat droppings, they have not seen one flax seed come through whole. So.....I'm going to go get some and we'll see what happens. I'll let you know if there are any amazing and wonderful changes in our critters to tell you about. 
Don't you just love experiments????


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

I have been told by several people that it has to ground also. I do grind mine when I eat it. I just put mine in a coffee bean grinder. That is all you really need, but it it works with out having to grind it that would be great, I was just told that they will not get qthe full benefits from it. If it works PLEASE let us know.
As for the hair loss. I know it isn't that it is from biting because it is on several goats and they are in different pens. If you touch the hair it comes out in your hand.


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

I find it odd to find myself amongst the company of those who have, "examined thousands of goat droppings"......LOL! I fit right in. I do love experiments, by the way. 

I am wondering if the hair changes color before dropping out, or texture? There are pictures of copper deficient goats online whose hair is affected - have you ever seen photographs or looked into that possibility? My goat's had fish tails and lighter patches of hair that are now growing back in. I bolus with Copasure, and also use Sweetlix Magnamilk, and copper sulfate. Not all my goats recquire the same amounts.

niki


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Sweet Goats said:


> I have goats that are going bald and I can not get any help as to why so maybe the flax seed would help if it helps the coats.
> Good Luck.



Usually when goats loose their hair it is a sign of copper deficiency. I had the same problem and putting copper sulfate in the water was my assurance they were getting enough copper. 

http://www.saanendoah.com/copper1.html

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/copperdeficiency.html 

http://www.imgp.us/herd_management/copper_toxicity.html

I do feed flax to all my animals 10% of my grain is flax.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

Where do you get copper sulfate?


----------

